# Bei <input type="file" den "Durchsuchen.." text verändern?



## Bomber (29. Mai 2002)

geht das?


----------



## Schnitz (5. Juni 2002)

Nein, da dies Browserabhängig ist, und eine Instanz des CommonDialog aufruft...


----------

